

Ask HN: Help me find a source? - karjaluoto

Hi,<p>I'm working on a book, and trying to find the source for something. I'm hoping you might help.<p>A few months ago, my business partner stumbled upon an article here that talked about the efficiencies found in better programmers.<p>I'm paraphrasing badly here, but I believe the general point was that a better programmer would write code that was ultimately 8 times more effective than others. This was measured in the brevity of code, etc.<p>If you can help me find this link, I'd certainly appreciate the help!<p>Cheers,<p>Eric
======
run4yourlives
As xsmasher said, you're citing Peopleware, by Demarco and Lister. If you
didn't know that instantly, you need to read the rest of the book as well.

[http://www.amazon.com/Peopleware-Productive-Projects-
Teams-S...](http://www.amazon.com/Peopleware-Productive-Projects-Teams-
Second/dp/0932633439)

Pick it up, you won't be disappointed.

------
xsmasher
I think you'll find this covered (with citations) in Peopleware, and possibly
the Mythical Man Month too.

------
Erf
This is a very commonly expressed idea. One of the most-cited sources is
"Mythical Man Month" by Fred Brooks.

For more: <http://www.google.com/search?q=10x+programmer>

------
byoung2
Probably not the exact article you were looking for, but still a good read:
[http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/programming-and-
developmen...](http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/programming-and-
development/?p=545)

------
karjaluoto
Thanks for the links--I'm now off to do some reading! :-)

